# Wedding disaster averted



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bride dies during wedding, so groom marries her younger sister instead


An Indian man wasted no time finding a new bride when his first choice died at the altar.




www.newshub.co.nz


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Dude barely missed a beat. Drummer ??


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There wasn't even enough time for the life insurance policy to kick in. 

Amateur...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did they strip the dress off for re-use?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They kept the body so he could finally have his threesome.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That reminds me of a guy I knew in university. He went out drinking one night, and went back to an apartment shared by two girls. He was between them on the couch.....

to Girl 1 - Hey, you wanna fool around?

Girl 1 - Ew, no!

to Girl 2 - How 'bout you?

Girl 2 - OK!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> That reminds me of a guy I knew in university. He went out drinking one night, and went back to an apartment shared by two girls. He was between them on the couch.....
> 
> to Girl 1 - Hey, you wanna fool around?
> 
> ...



Then girl 1 "well if she's in..."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, you have to move on. You can’t grieve forever....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a case for.....Indian Bridegroom Detective!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> Then girl 1 "well if she's in..."


Girl 1 remained immune to his charms.

Of course, he often played the numbers -- if only 1 out of a hundred girls says yes, hit on a hundred girls. It worked for him.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Girl 1 remained immune to his charms.


Yes but girl1 likely saw this as a foot in the door with girl2
Yeah I realize this is your story but its my fantasy.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Girl 1 remained immune to his charms.
> 
> Of course, he often played the numbers -- if only 1 out of a hundred girls says yes, hit on a hundred girls. It worked for him.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

He was a girly man!


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Bride dies during wedding, so groom marries her younger sister instead
> 
> 
> An Indian man wasted no time finding a new bride when his first choice died at the altar.
> ...


Well .. is this what gets you going?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A girl I know, lives on the hill........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

(worth posting just for that tasty guitar playing)


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

The parents must have really liked this dude!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

MarkM said:


> The parents must have really liked this dude!


Or they weren't going to get their dowry back.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From the wikipedia entry:

"_As specified by Deuteronomy 25:5–10, the brother of a man who died without children is permitted and encouraged to marry the widow. However, if either of the parties refuses to go through with the marriage, both are required to go through a ceremony... involving a symbolic act of renunciation of their right to perform this marriage....The brother who agreed to marry his sister-in-law would be the sole benefactor of his brother's estate instead of splitting it with the family. The offspring of the levirate union would be seen as a perpetuation of the deceased brother's name._ "

Customs around the world regarding marriage can be head-scratchers sometimes. Perhaps this "door prize" marriage was preferred over the groom's possible reputation as having "almost married but didn't". Or maybe nobody involved was in a position to save up for another wedding and this was the most practical outcome. If the marriage was arranged, I could see that as a consideration.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

YaReMi said:


> Well .. is this what gets you going? Pathetic ...


You should probably start a thread full of personal outrage and tell us how you no longer wish to be a part of this community and you’re leaving forever ...again.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

mhammer said:


> From the wikipedia entry:
> 
> "_As specified by Deuteronomy 25:5–10, the brother of a man who died without children is permitted and encouraged to marry the widow. However, if either of the parties refuses to go through with the marriage, both are required to go through a ceremony... involving a symbolic act of renunciation of their right to perform this marriage....The brother who agreed to marry his sister-in-law would be the sole benefactor of his brother's estate instead of splitting it with the family. The offspring of the levirate union would be seen as a perpetuation of the deceased brother's name._ "
> 
> Customs around the world regarding marriage can be head-scratchers sometimes. Perhaps this "door prize" marriage was preferred over the groom's possible reputation as having "almost married but didn't". Or maybe nobody involved was in a position to save up for another wedding and this was the most practical outcome. If the marriage was arranged, I could see that as a consideration.


I no very little of this culture and appreciate that information. I am still learning what my families culture is in 2021. We have a large family and even larger extended family. Things are different now than when my bride and I fell in love. We are still happy together, for the most part!lol

I amlucky enough to have 3 1/2 grand kids, only 1 wedding?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I no very little of this culture and appreciate that information. I am still learning what my families culture is in 2021. We have a large family and even larger extended family. Things are different now than when my bride and I fell in love. We are still happy together, for the most part!lol
> 
> I amlucky enough to have 3 1/2 grand kids, only 1 wedding?


Marriage for "love" isa wonderful and welcome thing but, historically, a comparatively recent phenomenon. If anything, love and desire were probably more likely to be reasons for marriages running aground; i.e., our families thought this pairing would work well, as did the matchmaker, but that one over there...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shawnbaker830 said:


> To be honest, I am always taking close to my heart situations, when somebody dies at the wedding. Or when happens something worse.
> 
> But regarding customs of different nations... I have a friend who is living in Kazakhstan and I know that the older generation of Kazakh people always tries to control the life of the young. So if someone is going to organize a wedding -- parents may control the process and even take big loans from banks just to organize big weddings and invite as many guests as they can, showing "We are rich and may help the wife of our son/help the groom of our daughter financially".
> 
> ...



LOL, your name looked familiar, but you're not this guy. (Barker not Baker). Sorry.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice post. T


shawnbaker830 said:


> To be honest, I am always taking close to my heart situations, when somebody dies at the wedding. Or when happens something worse.
> 
> But regarding customs of different nations... I have a friend who is living in Kazakhstan and I know that the older generation of Kazakh people always tries to control the life of the young. So if someone is going to organize a wedding -- parents may control the process and even take big loans from banks just to organize big weddings and invite as many guests as they can, showing "We are rich and may help the wife of our son/help the groom of our daughter financially".
> 
> ...


Nice post. Thanks.
It can be different in big cities. And in truth, people often move to big cities precisely to shake off the requirements and strictures of smaller-town life and customs. That said, as it evolved in rural areas and smaller towns and villages and even tribes, marriage was not a personal event so much as a community event that just happened to be channeled through 2 people and their families. Consequences of good or failed marriages rippled out to all connected with the couple, and not just the advice columnist in the newspaper. In short, many well beyond the couple had a vested interest in the nature, success, composition, and P.R. value of the marriage, both as a social event and as a continuing social link..


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

spam post reported


----------

